# Some advice or help



## petrolhead (May 26, 2002)

Quetions first:

1) Is this forum connected to the TT Club ie paid for out of club funds
2) or is the club a free non fee paying club.

The reason i ask is if ans to one is yes how do you get round the problem of litigation.

I frequent to lotus Seven club and they are thinking about making it a memebrs only forum because the threat of litigation.

Any help, thought or views please

Sorry, if I just looked at the thread a couple of lines up I had part answer to the first question - doooh, still the other bit is relevant


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Petrolhead

The TTOC is NOT connected to the TT Forum in any way. However the club and forum share a lot of members, therefore the TTF have given the TTOC our own area to use for posting club messages, plus the TTOC user group flag so we can show who is club member.

The TTOC is not free to join. Membership is Â£25 per year and covers a membership pack, 4 issues of our quality magazine absoluTTe plus access to a hostr of other member benefits. Visit the clubs website at http://ttoc.co.uk for more info.

Not sure I understand your question on litigation - is this with regard to possible libelous postings on the forum? If so suggest you post your query in the site news board.

Louise


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Louise is correct with regard to the TTOC and Forum, however many people do make the assumption that the forum and TTOC are the same (proven by the fact that you've posted a site issue here :wink: )

Any and all forums on the internet have a potential issue with liable and litigation - this risk won't go away by hiding the forum from pblic eye (but doing so would IMHO damage the forum because new members can't see what they will be joining up for.

We (the forum) have not had a problem with litigation in the past... we have a very good team of moderators who keep an eye on the site, and if there's something they can't deal with (or don't want to) they flag it up to either myself or Jae (the owner of this site). In the past we've closed down threads that could have caused issues.

(moved to site news as I don't see this being a TTOC issue).


----------



## petrolhead (May 26, 2002)

Cheers for moving

I am a member of Lotus 7 club and frequent BlatChat which is directly connected to the club and funded by it. Due to the rise of potential litigattion they are concidering making it members only see http://www.blatchat.com/t.asp?Id=51637.

This is my reason for posting


----------

